# Anyone do Overnight Smokes?



## mls (May 20, 2010)

I am by no means a Smoking Guru but I do enjoy it when I find the time.  My wife wnted some pulled pork for tomorrow evening so when I got home tonght I put 3 8 lb boston butts on my GOSM propane at 8:00pm.  That means I will be able to tend and spritz them until about midnight before I crash.  I've got the temp set on 250*.  At midnight when I make my final spritz should I turn the heat down or leave it where it is.

In the past when I did butts I would run them up to about 160 or 165 then foil them and take them on up to 200 to pull.  Since I have to smoke overnight I probably won't be able to foil them.  How will that affect the meat.  I have never gone to bed before and left my smoker unattended but it is inside my big 40x60' shop and out of the weather (it's raining hard tonight) so it should be OK.

I'm sure they won't be ready to foil by midnight but when I get up at 7:00 should I go ahead and foil them or just take them on up to 200*.  Since I'll have to go to work, I'll let wife finish them up then wrap and put them in a cooler.  I just wondered if anyone was around that does overnight smokes who could give me any tips.  Thanks.

Mike S.


----------



## bmudd14474 (May 20, 2010)

I do smoke overnight. I usually start at about 10-midnight. Then I sometimes sleep for a hour or so at a time until I foil.


----------



## jirodriguez (May 20, 2010)

Just did an overnight brisket. Stayed up late Saturday night, fired up the WSM at 2:00 AM, meat on at 2:30, temps stable and dialed in by 3:00. Went to bed and set my alarm for 6:30. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Got up at 6:30 checked that temps were still going steady, slept another 2 hrs., then got up and helped around the house. Brisket was done at 4:30.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (May 20, 2010)

I've done, butts, picnics and full packer briskets over night...never quite got brave enough to fall asleep during the smoke on one though...only after pan/foil to steam. I start mine around 8:00-9:00 PM.

Eric


----------



## mr mac (May 20, 2010)

Late tomorrow afternoon I'll be starting a 13 pound brisket that may take up to 19 hours.


----------



## morkdach (May 20, 2010)

oh yea i do butts all night i just set my alarms on the et-73 and set it by me at sleepy time.
i sleep good but if something goes wrong i will know
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.
I do not worry about foiling until i wake up it may be 170° to 185°.
I do run a water pan on this


----------



## jdt (May 20, 2010)

no sleeping with a stick burner, I usually try and invite a couple different buddies each time, some stay all night till morning others bail for home at 3 or 4 am, doing an overnight smoke and poker game is something I am going to try and pull off this year.


----------



## rp ribking (May 20, 2010)

That is the only way that I smoke butts (long smokes). I take catnaps thruout the night. Good Luck.


----------



## chisoxjim (May 20, 2010)

sure do,  the only way I can get a butt done.  

I stay up with the meat pretty much the whole time,  I might get in a couple short cat naps along the way.  I also make sure I have something to toss on for a 2-3 a.m. snack (typically crab legs)

I dont like leaving the smoker unattended so I am always  close by.


----------



## fng (May 20, 2010)

I have done 2 in my short smoking experience. the first one was miserable and the 2nd one wasn't bad at all. it was pretty comical watching neighbors go in for the night and seeing there faces the next day when they see you are still out. one thing I learned on the first all nighter is leave the beer for your buddies that get to stagger home and get in bed when they want!!! put the sattellite on some classic country and limit the fashionable adult beverages and stay with it and all will b good


----------



## smokey2569 (May 20, 2010)

These are usually the only kind I do. Put the wife to bed, and then get to spend some QT with the garage and the 2nd love of my life. I usually catch a few hours of sleep around 3 or 4 am with the wireless therm close to my head. 

My only fear is walking out to the garage to spritz, and finding a critter or 2 sniffing around the smoker. The last thing I need is to get attacked while holding a spray bottle in my garage by a raccoon. That would be one for the newspaper...


----------



## morkdach (May 20, 2010)

i"ve had coons up around the smoker on allnighters they do spook easy


----------



## tank (May 20, 2010)

I haven't had much experience yet but last time I smoked some butts I smoked them for 6 hours or so then wrapped them in foil, dare I say put them in the oven at 200 for the night.  Went to bed, got up, and they were done.  They came out great.  This is probably what I will do in the fall when tailgating starts.  I think when I wrapped them at the 6 hour mark they were in the 150 or so.


----------



## Dutch (May 20, 2010)

I manage a couple during the year. That last one wasn't really an all nighter as I was up at 3 am and fired up the Lang and the meat went on at 4 am.  I had loaded the firebox with wood the night before and had the Harbor Freight log lighter ready to go.  I did a couple of 8 lb butts and a brisket. Turned out to be a 15 hour smoke and I was able to take catnaps during the morning hours once the boys were up and could keep an eye on the smoker temps and toss a couple of splits when needed.


----------



## dasmoker (May 20, 2010)

I have not yet done over night smokes. No way my cheapish brinkman could last even 2 hours with steady temps.

BUT, I ordered a Traeger Lil Texas Elite over the weekend. Should arrive next week.  Suffice to say, yes, I will do overnight smokes with the Traeger.


----------



## mls (May 20, 2010)

My overnighter went well. I put the 3 8 lb butts on at 8:00pm and spritzed them with 1/2 apple juice 1/2 rum every hour till midnight. No problem holding 250* temp on my GOSM gasser. Crashed a little after midnight and got up at 7:30am. The internals on all 3 were between 160 and 165 so I foiled them and ran them up to 195. They are now wrapped in the cooler and will be ready to pull after lunch.

I know gassers are frowned on by the pros but propane is sure nice for holding temps ovvernight. I ended up with 7 hrs of good sleep and 3 great butts. Can't beat a deal like that.

Mike S.


----------



## smokey2569 (May 20, 2010)

If you stayed up all night because you wanted to eat delicious food, then regardless of what you cook on, you are a pro. At the end of the day, its the committment to delicious-ness that makes you a pro or not. 

Now if you cooked it in a slow cooker, there would be a problem...


----------



## rhankinsjr (May 20, 2010)

I'm pretty sure a nice stream of whatever you have in your spritz bottle will run those coons off.  I cook exclusively over night it seems, and so far I have had no major issues.  The biggest issue for me is taking naps and not being paranoid I am going to sleep thru the alarm.  

If you are willing to go for it, do it.  Not sure where you live, but I am way out in the country with no very close neighbors so night cooking is peaceful and relaxing and about as good as it gets!


----------



## wingman (May 21, 2010)

I do over night smokes. I fill the hopper in my Traeger Texas, start it up, put on the butt's and set my Maverick ET-73 to sound an alarm at 180 degrees. Then I sleep until I get woken up at which time I foil. Depending on how early or late I start it I rarely have to get up more then once. Traeger!


----------



## marty catka (May 21, 2010)

Done em in my MES.  Feed the smoker wood until the meat gets to 150 or so, foil and go to bed.  Makes for some great eating.


----------



## flyhigh123 (May 26, 2010)

Tha'ts why i bought the Amazen smoker..

this weekend, going to put in a pork butt and maybe some other stuff, set the MES to 225 and light the amazensmoker...

hoping to wake up around 9 am to the pork being cooked... at that time i'll foil for a few more hours to get it to 190....


----------



## smokeaddict (Apr 4, 2011)

Reading this thread I am awed by the attention, the dedication, the sheer love of doing something that motivates you to do stuff in the middle of the night for your friends/partners/children etc ! I tips me lid to ya !

(just jealous, 'cos I'm a lazy bastard.....)


----------



## smokinbrent (Apr 5, 2011)

I've done several butt's on my Traeger..put em in at 9 pm and dont even LOOK at em till 6 am..lol doing another tomorrow nite as well.


----------



## roller (Apr 5, 2011)

My first butt took all night 16hrs and it was a long night because I stayed with it and so did a couple guys on here that kept me company and alot of Beer...It turned out real good...That was last year.


----------



## figjam (Apr 5, 2011)

I'll be doing my first overnight later this year.  My wife picked up a 14# brisket on sale at Wal Mart.  Rough guess is to plan for 21 hours.  I will likely start it around 8pm on a Fri night and make sure the first four hours are going good, then crash at midnight and plan on waking up around 6.  This way it can finish any time after noon on Sat and I can simply take it off, foil it, wrap it in towels and throw it in the cooler while I get whatever else we are eating ready.


----------



## fife (Apr 5, 2011)

I saw some video on youtube with people doing this and it seems like it turned out great.


----------



## ravanelli (Apr 5, 2011)

I'd like to do an all-nighter but I'm using a horizontal offset, so I need to add fuel every hour unlike you lucky guys with the plug in smokers!  Maybe in the summer when it's warmer at night and I have a hammock setup I'll give it a try.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 5, 2011)

I do all nighters all the time on my WSM. I've had 1 load of charcoal go 20 hours  @ 210-220.


----------



## irie (Apr 5, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> I do all nighters all the time on my WSM. I've had 1 load of charcoal go 20 hours  @ 210-220.




X2 my last 3 smokes on my wsm have been over nights and they all turned out great. The last one took a little over 18 hours at around 210/220* to cook a 9.8lb butt to 198* internal. Best of all, no charcoal refill! I start it with the charcoal ring filled as high as it will go with out interfering with the water pan and get it started with 2 or 3 big pieces of lump charcoal.

By the way I never foil anymore because prefer the way the bark turns out. I dont even lift the lid unless I absolutely have to the entire cooking process.


----------



## ak1 (Apr 5, 2011)

I do all nighters many times when I'm doing brisket or pork shoulder. Usually I get the UDS started around 8-9pm, make sure temps are good and keep an eye on it until midnight just to make sure all is good. Go to bed and I usually wake up around 7 am.


----------



## figjam (Apr 5, 2011)

Ravanelli said:


> I'd like to do an all-nighter but I'm using a horizontal offset, so I need to add fuel every hour unlike you lucky guys with the plug in smokers!  Maybe in the summer when it's warmer at night and I have a hammock setup I'll give it a try.




Ain't no plug in here, baby.


----------



## figjam (Apr 5, 2011)

irie said:


> X2 my last 3 smokes on my wsm have been over nights and they all turned out great. The last one took a little over 18 hours at around 210/220* to cook a 9.8lb butt to 198* internal. Best of all, no charcoal refill! I start it with the charcoal ring filled as high as it will go with out interfering with the water pan and get it started with 2 or 3 big pieces of lump charcoal.
> 
> By the way I never foil anymore because prefer the way the bark turns out. I dont even lift the lid unless I absolutely have to the entire cooking process.


Was just gonna ask about this.  I am not using lump, so I will have to give myself a bit more room to be able to put about a 1/2-3/4 chimney's worth of lit briquettes.


----------



## irie (Apr 5, 2011)

I have never used briquettes in my smoker so I cant give you a definitive answer but are you sure you need that much to get it going? As long as I put in my starter lump when its red hot I usually only use 3 or 4 large pieces placed in the middle of my charcoal ring and it will slowly get the whole thing going. As far as I can tell it burns pretty evenly too considering the large variation in size of the pieces of lump im get in my bags. Hopefully someone else that uses briquettes can chime in but I would imagine, 8-10 fully lit briquettes dropped in the middle of a full ring would do the job just fine.


----------



## reardenreturns (Apr 5, 2011)

I wish I could, but someone would walk off with my smoker.. or at least the meat. Living in a townhouse in a major urban city makes it tough to smoke when you don't have a yard.


----------



## smokinbrent (Apr 6, 2011)

Fig..that's EXACTLY how I do mine.. NICE thing about the traeger/pellet grills is they have PLENTY to run thru the nite and most of the next day w/out having to feed em..


----------



## figjam (Apr 6, 2011)

irie said:


> I have never used briquettes in my smoker so I cant give you a definitive answer but are you sure you need that much to get it going? As long as I put in my starter lump when its red hot I usually only use 3 or 4 large pieces placed in the middle of my charcoal ring and it will slowly get the whole thing going. As far as I can tell it burns pretty evenly too considering the large variation in size of the pieces of lump im get in my bags. Hopefully someone else that uses briquettes can chime in but I would imagine, 8-10 fully lit briquettes dropped in the middle of a full ring would do the job just fine.


I might have to play around with the methods a bit.  When I did some ribs recently, I put in about a 1/2 ring of unlit briquettes shoved over to one side.  I dumped a 1/2 chimney of charcoal on the other side, making sure that a few lit briquettes overlapped the unlit ones.  This gets my temps up quicker but still uses the minion method.  Seems if you put some in the middle it will burn outward quicker than coming across (hopefully I described what I am thinking good enough).


----------



## garyt (Apr 6, 2011)

Perfect advice
 


FNG said:


> I have done 2 in my short smoking experience. the first one was miserable and the 2nd one wasn't bad at all. it was pretty comical watching neighbors go in for the night and seeing there faces the next day when they see you are still out. one thing I learned on the first all nighter is leave the beer for your buddies that get to stagger home and get in bed when they want!!! put the sattellite on some classic country and limit the fashionable adult beverages and stay with it and all will b good


----------



## irie (Apr 6, 2011)

FIGJAM said:


> I might have to play around with the methods a bit.  When I did some ribs recently, I put in about a 1/2 ring of unlit briquettes shoved over to one side.  I dumped a 1/2 chimney of charcoal on the other side, making sure that a few lit briquettes overlapped the unlit ones.  This gets my temps up quicker but still uses the minion method.  Seems if you put some in the middle it will burn outward quicker than coming across (hopefully I described what I am thinking good enough).


I gotcha, that makes sense. I dont think there is really a wrong way to start a fire using the minion method it really comes down to personal preference. I have seen and heard of people doing all kinds of variation on the same basic idea of lighting a big fire slowly with a small fire so as long as it works for you stick with it. I am kind of the opposite when getting my smoker going I would rather have the temperature climb slowly under my control opposed to raising rapidly and then potentially have to fight to get it back down. (learned that the hard way my first smoke) If your willing to experiment I think you will be surprised how rapidly it will still get up to temperature even using just a few lit coals to get the fire started. Granted im using a WSM and relatively speaking when compared to some of the full size rigs guys build and compete with I only have to heat something with the volume equivalent to their fire box haha.

I am a big fan of learning things the hard way no matter how painful, or costly for that matter... but that's how I learn best. Dive head first and then sort things out afterward.


----------



## figjam (Apr 7, 2011)

irie said:


> I gotcha, that makes sense. I dont think there is really a wrong way to start a fire using the minion method it really comes down to personal preference. I have seen and heard of people doing all kinds of variation on the same basic idea of lighting a big fire slowly with a small fire so as long as it works for you stick with it. I am kind of the opposite when getting my smoker going I would rather have the temperature climb slowly under my control opposed to raising rapidly and then potentially have to fight to get it back down. (learned that the hard way my first smoke) If your willing to experiment I think you will be surprised how rapidly it will still get up to temperature even using just a few lit coals to get the fire started. Granted im using a WSM and relatively speaking when compared to some of the full size rigs guys build and compete with I only have to heat something with the volume equivalent to their fire box haha.
> 
> I am a big fan of learning things the hard way no matter how painful, or costly for that matter... but that's how I learn best. Dive head first and then sort things out afterward.




I'm using a WSM as well, so I think I will try your method on my next smoke.  You are correct in that some times my temps get too hot too fast and I have to shut down all my bottom vents for a period before opening one back up in order to regulate.  I might be better tossing on only a few lit briquettes, keeping all 3 open, then closing 2 when the temps get up to about 200-210 (ala how the demo is done on the virutalbullet site).


----------



## cpfitness (Jul 2, 2013)

Time to bump this thread!  I have a 4th of july bbq and I've got 2 small briskets (3lbs each) and a 9.5lb pork shoulder.  The couple of times i've done pork shoulder they have definately taken their sweet time to finish.  I'm contemplating doing it overnight but I have a relatively el cheapo smoker.  My food has come out good in the past but I've definately had to pay a lot of attention to the coals.  The last 2 times I smoked, I put a single layer of coals in the fire box and then dumped in a full chimney of charcoal on top of them.  That definately made for too much initially.  Do you guys think If i dump significant coals in the box and then only use 1/2 to a1/4 chimney to light it that I'll be okay?   FWIW, I pretty much always use kingsford.  I live in NYC, it's not always easy to get to a home depot and when I do, they 2 20lb bags together for like $10-12 or something crazy so it's cheap and good.  I will go out and get some lump coals if you guys think that is better, I'm just a bit worried because I've never used lump much before.

Anybody have any other suggestions to offer?  Pictured below is my smoker.  IT's your pretty standard offset box $179 model from Home depot.  I made a minor modification on the inside where I bent the drip pan up on the left side to deflect the heat down and around the entire smoker better.  I'm planning to try to extend the chimney down deeper inside as well.  Also pictured are my most recent attemps at pulled pork, brisket and ribs that all were big hits.













941720_10151631104656323_1543144185_n.jpg



__ cpfitness
__ Jul 2, 2013


















181482_10151632145066323_1666415649_n.jpg



__ cpfitness
__ Jul 2, 2013


















264592_10151632145126323_1031297348_n.jpg



__ cpfitness
__ Jul 2, 2013


















580756_10151668297156323_853416827_n.jpg



__ cpfitness
__ Jul 2, 2013


















256227_10151153165071323_290135925_o.jpg



__ cpfitness
__ Jul 2, 2013


----------



## tsquared bbq (Jul 2, 2013)

here are some thoughts:

see what you can do about using some form of minion method to build long predictable fires. After we got a basket, controlling airflow made long burns far easier 

most people love lump: 1) it tastes better to some 2) it produces FAR LESS ash 3) some feel it burns hotter (buying cheap lump may lead to FAIL results, Walmart out here sells Royal Oak cheap enough we use it commercially)

don't forget the stall, there are lots of different beliefs out there, pick one and stick with it. stalling meat can take FOREVER to finish, having some understanding (again, pick your own favorite theory) will help you deal w/ stalling (hint, we blast through it with a temp increase, amazing what one more pecan split does)

if we are cooking for a set serve time, we shoot for a substantial rest time 'pre-serve', in our experience, you really can't tell the difference between meat that rested an hour and meat that rested for 3, IF YOU MANAGE the temps properly. I also "smoke" a piece of granite about the size of 2 or 3 bricks (weighs more) so I can pre-heat a cooler and add more heat if I feel we need the heat later. Wrap it in foil and watch out, I watched a guy drop a firebrick (where I got the idea) in a cooler and it re-emerged through the bottom in no time, funny except it was his favorite cooler :-(

depending on how your temps are running, you can reduce fuel consumption by putting insulation on the cooking part of the pit. we use a GI blanket or two....less fuel used can mean less smoke....be alert, don't get hurt :-) and get an OLD blanket, mine are old stained WWII issue, the new one might have a synthetic blend ?????

-----2 or 3 cents worth

Tom


----------



## cpfitness (Jul 2, 2013)

Good info.  Well aware of the stall, I'm from the "trust the thermometer, it's done when its done camp". I'm unfamiliar with the minion method,I'll have to look that up.


----------



## donr (Jul 3, 2013)

I use the water method to check on the smoker overnight.

Just before laying down, drink a big glass of water.

Wake up, pee, check on smoker.

Repeat.

I get up every 1-1.5 hours.

I have the temp alarm set as well.

This way I am somewhat personable towards the guests the next day.


----------



## djbrady33 (Jul 3, 2013)

I smoke for 8-10 hours on my Horizon Smoker to internal temperature of 160-165 degrees. Then wrap in foil in put in refrigerator. Then next day in oven for 3-4 hours to get internal temp of 203 degrees then let rest in cooler before serving. Comes out great every time and you do not have to stay up all night.


----------



## irie (Jul 3, 2013)

Take this advice with a big grain of salt and use you best judgement as I am unfamiliar with your smoker!

With that said It is definitely easier to start will less pre-lit coals and add more if you need it than to try and cool down a hot fire. I would say fill the firebox with mostly unlit coals and try starting it with a 1/4 chimney while keeping most of your vents closed or barely cracked to see where the temp level out and open them up accordingly to get your temp where you want it. I have a feeling you wont need more lit coals to hit your target temp it will just take a little bit longer to get there.

As far as lump vs briquettes go I don't think you can go wrong either way it really comes down to your preference and what your smoker likes best. If you have had good luck using kingsford I would just stick with it and wait til you have a day to waste experimenting with lump opposed to spending all night getting acclimated to a new fuel on your first overnight run.

Hopefully that helps and hopefully this very generalized advice doesn't end up causing you a huge headache! (in the event that it does, re-read my disclaimer 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






)  

good luck!


----------



## cpfitness (Jul 3, 2013)

very good advice, not general at all.  makes perfect sense.  I can always fire up another chinmneys worth of hot coals if I start out slow but it's a mutha fer reducing heat on a fire.  I'm kinda doing a lot of things wrong here.  I'm making a few mods to the smoker and then debuting it for a big july 4th party.  like you said, I should have tried these things on their own first.  ultimately, I'm sure I'll figure it out.  probably wont go overnight with it though,  I'll start the pork shoulder at 6 or 7 am and if it's not done til midnight, so be it, there may still be people here partying!  I will just plan to have more grill stuff on hand


----------



## irie (Jul 3, 2013)

Dont worry about it man you got this! your smoker looks well enough seasoned to go out on a limb and assume you know it pretty well at this point. Just use your best judgement and everything will turn out A-OK!

The one thing I will warn you about over night smokes, and this really applies more during winter or if you live somewhere that gets exceptionally cold at night in the off season. But that is you will consume substantially more fuel maintaining the same temp you would during the day (this may be a bit redundant and super obvious to most) but I didnt even take that into consideration when I did my first winter overnighter and was unpleasantly surprised when I found myself adding more fuel a whopping 7.5 hours in at 2:30 am...! bear in mind I have run my 18.5 wsm up to around 18 hours @ 225 in the summer time on a single ring of charcoal....

good luck!


----------



## veryolddog (Jul 3, 2013)

Yes, but.....I enjoy evening smokes. I have started as early as 6:00 AM and gone to midnight and/or I have started at midnight and gone to 4:00 PM in the afternoon. I am 70 years young. I enjoy this. This is fun to me. I can snooze in between if I have to and stay up and watch some really good movies that they do not show in normal hours like on Turner Classic. It provides a bit of excitement to an old guy's life. 

I can even make a small pot of coffee, sip on a Grande Mariner, and smoke a cigar. 

Then I can look at the distant lights, the stars in the sky, and sounds of night.

Have a great fourth of July!

Ed


----------



## cpfitness (Jul 3, 2013)

veryolddog said:


> Yes, but.....I enjoy evening smokes. I have started as early as 6:00 AM and gone to midnight and/or I have started at midnight and gone to 4:00 PM in the afternoon. I am 70 years young. I enjoy this. This is fun to me. I can snooze in between if I have to and stay up and watch some really good movies that they do not show in normal hours like on Turner Classic. It provides a bit of excitement to an old guy's life.
> 
> I can even make a small pot of coffee, sip on a Grande Mariner, and smoke a cigar.
> 
> ...


Love it!  I'm exactly half your age and hope to be doing the same!


----------



## ripnitup (Jul 3, 2013)

we used to do a lot of overnight smokes in my younger days , and always had a great time with some great friends , and to me that is what cooking is all about , but now that we have all gotten older nobody wants to stay up all night .

 I used to cook every year for our Christmas dinner at work , which usually consisted of 100 chicken half and 2 or 3 shoulders , but the last 2 years I couldn't get anyone to help out so now we cater the event , and there is no comparison to the quality or taste of the food , all of the guys try to get me to do it again but its really too much work for one person., especially when you work all day the day before.........dang I sound like an old man now...lol


----------



## irie (Jul 8, 2013)

veryolddog said:


> Yes, but.....I enjoy evening smokes. I have started as early as 6:00 AM and gone to midnight and/or I have started at midnight and gone to 4:00 PM in the afternoon. I am 70 years young. I enjoy this. This is fun to me. I can snooze in between if I have to and stay up and watch some really good movies that they do not show in normal hours like on Turner Classic. It provides a bit of excitement to an old guy's life.
> 
> *I can even make a small pot of coffee, sip on a Grande Mariner, and smoke a cigar. *
> 
> ...


I like your style ed!


----------



## shorte2326 (Jul 8, 2013)

Always do overnighters. Set my PID for 220 put in 10hrs. worth of pucks and go to bed. They turn out great even without foiling them. Have done 8lb. butts to 16lb briskets. Never a problem.


----------



## SmokeHarry (May 9, 2018)

djbrady33 said:


> I smoke for 8-10 hours on my Horizon Smoker to internal temperature of 160-165 degrees. Then wrap in foil in put in refrigerator. Then next day in oven for 3-4 hours to get internal temp of 203 degrees then let rest in cooler before serving. Comes out great every time and you do not have to stay up all night.


how big was the shoulder/butt you were smoking? thanks


----------

